# Leg problems?



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

my cockatiel seems to be hurting when he stands on his feet, i picked him up he began trembling, so i put him on a flat surface. his feet seemed perfectly fine to me, he cannot scratch properly and is almost helpless when climbing up his cage.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How old is he


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> How old is he


he is 2 1/2 years old


----------



## samantha Larsen (Apr 7, 2011)

HMMMMMMM maybe take him to vet?


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

What kind of perches do you use?


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

DollyGirl said:


> What kind of perches do you use?


I use different sized perches and always have.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

samantha Larsen said:


> HMMMMMMM maybe take him to vet?


and i took him to the vet exactly the day before i saw him like this


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Use any sandpaper type perches or perches made to file tiels nails down?


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

DollyGirl said:


> Use any sandpaper type perches or perches made to file tiels nails down?


I do not anymore, he had one for about a week, I took it down because the vet told me it irritates them.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

could he be deficient in calcium or other vitamins, what did vet say he thought was wrong,


----------



## Andrei (Nov 5, 2010)

rockysmum said:


> could he be deficient in calcium or other vitamins, what did vet say he thought was wrong,


Sounds like that could be the problem... the vet said there was a problem in his diet, i immediately bought the recommended supplies and will start applying them on monday when he will be feeling fresh again. he began to walk and hold himself better now though.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello, i use calcivet calcium supplement three times a week and i give my birds bio-plus its a probiotic once a week, i also have guardian angel which i give if i have a stressed bird sick bird or one recovering from illness
do you give your bird a good varied diet , as well as a good quality seed mix mine have fresh veg , spinach sweetcorn carrot , carrot tops , watercress plus lots more ,i offer fruit as well , i give them cooked and cooled brown rice ,tiny piece of wholemeal pasta, bits of my dry breakfast cereal weetabix ,special k watch for added salt and sugar avoid them, mine also like nutri-berries, i give a pumpkin seed mix and a wild berry mix not at all the same time i vary it throughout the week, i also offer pellets zupreen natural or harrisons,


----------

